#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  ASTM International

## ameer

[table]
[TR]


[TD="align: center"]*Method*
*ASTM Description*
*Common Reference*

*ASTM D56*
*Flash Point by Tag Closed Tester*
*Tag Closed Cup Flash*

*ASTM D86*
*Distillation of Petroleum Products at Atmospheric Pressure*
*Atmospheric Distillation of Petroleum Products (Gasoline) (Fuel Oils)*

*ASTM D87*
*Melting Point of Petroleum Wax (Cooling Curve)*
*Melting Point of Wax*

*ASTM D91*
*Precipitation Number of Lubricating Oils*
*Precipitation Number of Lubricating Oils*

*ASTM D92*
*Flash and Fire Points by Cleveland Open Cup Tester*
*Flash Point, COC / Fire Point. COC*

*ASTM D93*
*Flash-Point by Pensky-Martens Closed Cup Tester*
*Pensky-Marten Flash Point, Flash Point PM / Pensky-Marten Fire Point, Fire Point PM*

*ASTM D94*
*Saponification Number of Petroleum Products*
*Saponification Number of Petroleum Products*

*ASTM D95*
*Water in Petroleum Products and Bituminous Materials by Distillation*
*Water by Distillation, Water Content by Distillation*

*ASTM D96*
*Test Methods for Water and Sediment in Crude Oil by Centrifuge Method (Field Procedure)*
*Percent Sediment, Brine, Sediment and Water*

*ASTM D97*
*Pour Point of Petroleum Products*
*Pour Point - Fuels  / Pour Point - Oils*

*ASTM D127*
*Drop Melting Point of Petroleum Wax including Petrolatum*
*Drop Melting Point, Melting Point of Wax, Dropping Point*

*ASTM D128*
*Analysis of Lubricating Grease*
*Analysis of Lubricating Grease*

*ASTM D129*
*Sulfur in Petroleum Product (General Bomb Method)*
*Sulfur in Petroleum Product (General Bomb Method)*

*ASTM D130*
*Detection of Copper Corrosion from Petroleum Products by the Copper Strip Tarnish Test*
*Copper Corrosion*

*ASTM D156*
*Saybolt Color of Petroleum Products (Saybolt Chromometer Method)*
*Color-Saybolt; Saybolt Color, Color by Saybolt method*

*ASTM D189*
*Conradson Carbon Residue of Petroleum Products*
*Conradson Carbon; Conradson Carbon Residue*

*ASTM D217*
*Cone Penetration of Lubricating Grease*
*Full Scale Cone Penetration*

*ASTM D240*
*Heat of Combustion of Liquid Hydrocarbon Fuels by Bomb Calorimeter*
*Heat of Combustion of Liquid Hydrocarbon Fuels*

*ASTM D287*
*API Gravity of Crude Petroleum and Petroleum Products (Hydrometer Method)*
*API Gravity, Specific Gravity, Density*

*ASTM D322*
*Gasoline Diluent in Used Gasoline Engine Oils by Distillation*
*Fuel Dilution by Distillation*

*ASTM D323*
*Vapor Pressure of Petroleum Products (Reid Method)*
*Reid Vapor Pressure*

*ASTM D381*
*Gum Content in Fuels by Jet Evaporation*
*Gum Content in Fuels by Jet Evaporation*

*ASTM D396*
*Standard Specification for Fuel Oils*
*Fuel Oils Specification* 

*ASTM D439*
*Specification for Automotive Spark-Ignition Engine Fuel [Replaced ASTM D439 with ASTM D4814]*
*Anti-Knock Index (R+M)/2 Octane*

*ASTM D445*
*Kinematic Viscosity of Transparent and Opaque Liquids (the Calculation of Dynamic Viscosity)*
*Kinematic Viscosity at Non Standard Temperatures / Kinematic Viscosity at 40C and Kinematic Viscosity at100C*

*ASTM D471*
*Rubber Properties - Effects of Liquids*
*Effect of Liquids on Rubber*

*ASTM D473*
*Sediment in Crude Oils and Fuel Oils by the Extraction Method*
*Sediment in Crude Oils and Fuel Oils by  Extraction*

*ASTM D482*
*Ash from Petroleum Products*
*Ash, Ash Content*

*ASTM D483*
*Unsulfonated Residue of Petroleum Plant Spray Oils*
*Unsulfonated Residue of Petroleum Plant Spray Oil*

*ASTM D524*
*Ramsbottom Carbon Residue of Petroleum Products*
*Ramsbottom Carbon Residue*

*ASTM D566*
*Dropping Point of Lubricating Grease*
*Dropping Point*

*ASTM D611*
*Aniline Point and Mixed Aniline Point of Petroleum Products and Hydrocarbon Solvents*
*Aniline Point, Aniline Point of Petroleum Products*

*ASTM D613*
*Cetane Number of Diesel Fuel Oil*
*Cetane No.*

*ASTM D664*
*Acid Number of Petroleum Products by Potentiometric Titration*
*TAN, Total Acid No.*

*ASTM D665*
*Rust-Preventing Characteristics of Inhibited Mineral Oil in the Presence of Water*
*Rust Prevention Characteristics*

*ASTM D721*
*Oil Content of Petroleum Waxes*
*Oil in Wax*

*ASTM D808*
*Chlorine in New and Used Petroleum Products (Bomb Method)*
*Chlorine in Lubricating Oils*

*ASTM D874*
*Sulfated Ash from Lubricating Oils and Additives*
*Sulfated Ash*

*ASTM D892*
*Foaming Characteristics of Lubricating Oils*
*Foam*

*ASTM D893*
*Insolubles in Used Lubricating Oils*
*Insolubles*

*ASTM D924*
*Dissipation Factor (or Power Factor) and Relative Permittivity (Dielectric Constant) of Electrical Insulating Liqui*
*Test Method for Dissipation Factor (or Power Factor)  of Electrical Insulating Liquids.*

*ASTM D937*
*Cone Penetration of Petrolatum*
*Cone Penetration of  Petrolatum*

*ASTM D938*
*Congealing Point of Petroleum Waxes, including Petrolatum*
*Congealing Point of Wax*

*ASTM D942*
*Oxidation Stability of Lubricating Grease*
*Oxidation Stability*

*ASTM D943*
*Oxidation Characteristics of Inhibited Mineral Oils*
*Oxidation*

*ASTM D971*
*Test Method for Interfacial Tension of Oil against Water by Ring Method*
*Test Method for Interfacial Tension of Oil against Water by Ring Method*

*ASTM D972*
*Evaporation Loss of Lubricating Greases and Oils  * 
*Evaporation Loss of Lubricating Greases and Oils   * 

*ASTM D974*
*Acid and Base Number by Color-Indicator Titration*
*Neutralization Number Neutralization No.; Acid and Base No.*

*ASTM D975*
*Standard Specification for Diesel Fuel Oils*
*Standard Specification for Diesel Fuel Oils*

*ASTM D976*
*Calculated Cetane Index of Distillate Fuels - requires API Gravity and D86 Distillation*
*Calculated Cetane Index*

*ASTM D1067*
*Acidity or Alkalinity of Water*
*Acidity or Alkalinity of Water*

*ASTM D1093*
*Acidity of Distillation Residue or Hydrocarbon Liquids*
*Acidity*

*ASTM D1119*
*Percent Ash Content of Engine Coolants and Antirusts* 
*Ash Content of Engine Coolants*

*ASTM D1120*
*Boiling Point of Engine Coolants*
*Boiling Point of Engine Coolants (neat and 50/50 mixture) / Equilibrium Reflux Boiling Point at atmospheric pressure*

*ASTM D1121*
*Reserve Alkalinity of Engine Coolants and Anti-rust*
*Reserve Alkalinity of Antifreeze, Determination of the Reserve Alkalinity of Antifreeze*

*ASTM D1122*
*Density or Relative Density of Engine Coolant Concentrates and Engine Coolants By The Hydrometer*
*Specific Gravity of Engine Coolant Concentrates and Engine Coolants by The Hydrometer, Specific Gravity of Coolants, Specific Gravity of Antifreeze*

*ASTM D1123*
*Water in Engine Coolant Concentrate by the Karl Fischer Reagent Method*
*Water %: by Karl Fischer Method*

*ASTM D1133*
*Kauri-Butanol Value of Hydrocarbon Solvents*
*Kauri Butanol Value of Hydrocarbon Solvents*

*ASTM D1159*
*Bromine Number of Petroleum Distillates*
*Bromine Number*

*ASTM D1160*
*Distillation of Petroleum Products at Reduced Pressure*
*Vacuum Distillation of Petroleum Products*

*ASTM D1177*
*Freezing Point of Aqueous Engine Coolants*
*Refractive Index and Refractive Dispersion of Hydrocarbon Liquids* 

*ASTM D1217*
*Density and Relative Density (Specific Gravity) of Liquids by Bingham Pycnometer*
*Density and Relative Density (Specific Gravity) of Liquids by Pycnometer*

*ASTM D1218*
*Refractive Index and Refractive Dispersion of Hydrocarbon Liquids* 
*Refractive Index and Refractive Dispersion of Hydrocarbon Liquids* 

*ASTM D1263*
*Leakage Tendencies of Automotive Wheel Bearing Grease*
*Wheel Bearing Leakage*

*ASTM D1264*
*Water Washout Characteristics of Lubricating Grease*
*Water Washout*

*ASTM D1275*
*Corrosive Sulfur in Electrical Insulating Oils*
*Corrosive Sulfur in Electrical Insulating Oils*

*ASTM D1287*
*The pH of Engine Coolants and Antirusts*
*pH of Antifreeze*

*ASTM D1293* 
*pH of Water*
*pH of Water*

*ASTM D1298*
*Density, Relative Density (Specific Gravity), or API Gravity of Crude Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum Products by Hydrometer Method*
*Density, Specific Gravity and API Gravity by Hydrometer*

*ASTM D1310*
*Flash and Fire by TAG Open Cup*
*TAG Open Flash and/or Fire*

*ASTM D1319*
*Hydrocarbon  Types in Liquid Petroleum Products by Fluorescent Indicator Adsorption* 
*Hydrocarbon  Types by Fluorescent Indicator Absorption* 

*ASTM D1321*
*Needle Penetration of Petroleum Waxes*
*Needle Penetration*

*ASTM D1384*
*Corrosion Test for Engine Coolants in Glassware*
*Corrosion in Glassware*

*ASTM D1401*
*Water Separability of Petroleum Oils and Synthetic Fluid*
*Demulsibility*

*ASTM D1403*
*Cone Penetration of Lubricating Grease Using One-Quarter and One-Half Scale Cone Equipment*
*Quarter Scale Cone Penetration*

*ASTM D1404*
*Deleterious Particles in Grease*
*Grease Contamination*

*ASTM D1481*
*Density and Relative Density (Specific Gravity) of Viscous Materials by Lipkin Bicapillary Pycnometer*
*Density and Relative Density (Specific Gravity) of Viscous Materials by Lipkin Bicapillary Pycnometer*

*ASTM D1492*
*Bromine Index of Aromatic Hydrocarbons*
*Bromine Index*

*ASTM D1500*
*ASTM Color of Petroleum Products (ASTM Color Scale)*
*Color, ASTM*

*ASTM D1662*
*Standard Test Method for Active Sulfur in Cutting Oils*
*Active Sulfur in Cutting Oils*

*ASTM D1747*
*Refractive Index of Viscous Materials* 
*Refractive Index*

*ASTM D1796*
*Water and Sediment in Fuel Oils by the Centrifuge Method (Laboratory Procedure)*
*Water and Sediment*

*ASTM D1831*
*Roll Stability of Lubricating Grease*
*Roll Stability*

*ASTM D1832*
*Peroxide Number of Petroleum Wax* 
*Peroxide No. of Petroleum Wax*

*ASTM D1833*
*Odor of Petroleum Wax*
*Odor of Wax*

*ASTM D1835*
*Specifications for Liquid Petroleum (LP) Gases*
*LPG Specifications, Specifications for Liquid Petroleum Gas (LPG) / Analysis of Liquified Petroleum Gas (LPG) by Gas Chromatography*

*ASTM D1837*
*Volatility of Liquefied Petroleum (LP) Gases*
*Volatility of LPG  / LPG Volatility*

*ASTM D1840*
*Naphthalene Hydrocarbons in Aviation Turbine Fuel by UV*
*Naphthalene Content*

*ASTM D1881*
*Foaming Tendencies of Engine Coolants in Glassware* 
*Foaming Tendencies of Antifreeze*

*ASTM D1882*
*Effect of Cooling System Chemical Solutions on Organic Finishes  for Automotive Vehicles*
*Auto Finish Effect; Surface Finish by Antifreeze*

*ASTM D1959*
*Iodine Value of Drying Oils and Fatty Acids* 
*Iodine Value*

*ASTM D1980*
*Free Fatty Acids*
*Free Fatty Acids*

*ASTM D2007*
*Characteristic Groups in Rubber Extender and Processing Oils and Other Petroleum - Derived Oils by the Clay-Gel Absorption Chromatographic Method*
*Hydrocarbon Type analysis by Clay-Gel Absorption Chromatography  / Percent Hydrocarbon / Hydrocarbon Type with Asphalenes / Hydrocarbon Type with Aromatics recovered*

*ASTM D2008*
*Ultraviolet Absorbance and Absorptivity of Petroleum Products*
*Ultraviolet Absorbance and Absorptivity of Petroleum Products, UV Absorbance and Absorptivity*

*ASTM D2112*
*Oxidation Stability of Inhibited Mineral Oils by Rotating Pressure Vessel*
*ROPV*

*ASTM D2158*
*Residues in Liquified Petroleum (LP) Gases*
*LPG Residue, Residues in Liquified Petroleum Gas (LPG)*

*ASTM D2161*
*Standard Practice for Conversion of Kinematic Viscosity to Saybolt Universal Viscosity or to Saybolt Furol Viscosity*
*Conversion of Kinematic Viscosity to Saybolt Universal of Saybolt Furol*

*ASTM D2163*
*Analysis of Liquified Petroleum (LP) Gases and Propene Concentrates by Gas Chromatography*
*LPG Composition, (LP) Gases and Propane Concentrates by Gas Chromatography, Analysis of Liquified Petroleum Gas (LPG) by Gas Chromatography*

*ASTM D2265*
*Dropping Point of Lubricating Grease over Wide Temperature Range*
*Dropping Point of Lubricating Grease over Wide Temperature Range*

*ASTM D2266*
*Wear Preventive Characteristics of Lubricating Grease (Four-Ball Method)* 
*Four Ball Wear test for Greases*

*ASTM D2269*
*Evaluation of White Mineral Oil by UV Absorbtion*
*UV Absorbtion*

*ASTM D2270*
*Standard Practice for Calculating Viscosity Index From Kinematic Viscosity at 40 and 100C*
*Calculating Viscosity Index From Kinematic Viscosity at 40 and 100C*

*ASTM D2272*
*Oxidation Stability of Steam Turbine Oils by Rotating Pressure Vessel*
*Oxidation Stability of Steam Turbine Oils by Rotating Bomb*

*ASTM D2273*
*Trace Sediment in Lubricating Oils*
*Trace Sediment*

*ASTM D2274*
*Oxidation Stability of Distillate Fuel Oil (Accelerated Method)*
*Oxidation Stability of Distillate Fuel Oil (Accelerated Method)*

*ASTM D2386*
 *Freezing Point of Aviation Fuels*
*Freeze Point*

*ASTM D2500*
*Cloud Point of Petroleum Products*
*Cloud Point*

*ASTM D2501*
*Calculation of Viscosity-Gravity Constant (VGC) of Petroleum Oils*
*Calculation of Viscosity Gravity Constant (VGC) of Petroleum Oils*

* ASTM D2502*
*Estimation of Molecular Weight (Relative Molecular Mass) of Petroleum Oils From Viscosity Measurements*
*Mol Weight from Viscosity*

*ASTM D2509*
*Measurement of Load-Carrying Capacity of Lubricating Grease (Timken Method)* 
*Load Caring Capacity of Lubricating Greases (Timken Method)*

*ASTM D2533*
*Vapor-Liquid Ratio of Spark-Ignition Engine Fuels*
*Vapor-Liquid Ratio, Vapor Liquid Ratio for Gasoline*

*ASTM D2549*
*Separation of Representative Aromatics and Nonaromatics Fractions of High-Boiling Oils by Elution Chromatography*
*Aromatics, Aromatics and Non-Aromatics in High Boiling Oils*

*ASTM D2570*
*Simulated Service Corrosion Testing of Engine Coolants*
*Simulated Service of Coolant*

*ASTM D2596*
*Measurement of Extreme-Pressure Properties of Lubricating Grease (Four-Ball Method)* 
*Four Ball EP Tesing for Greases*

*ASTM D2602*
*Hydrolytic Stability of Hydraulic Fluids (Beverage Bottle Method) [Discontinued 1993, Replaced by D5293}*
*Hydrolytic Stability (Discontinued)*

*ASTM D2619*
*Hydrolytic Stability of Hydraulic Fluids (Beverage Bottle Method)*
*Hydrolytic Stability*

*ASTM D2625*
*Endurance Life and Load Capacity of Grease (Pin and Vee)*
*Pin and Vee*

*ASTM D2669*
*Viscosity of Petroleum Waxes Compounded with Additives (Hot Melts)*
*Apparent Viscosity of Petroleum Waxes compounded with additives (hot melt), ASTM D2669*

*ASTM D2670*
*Wear Properties of Oil (Pin and Vee)*
*Oil Pin and Vee*

*ASTM D2699*
*Research Octane Number of Spark-Ignition Engine Fuel*
*Research Octane Number; Research Octane No., Knock Characteristics of Motor Fuel by Research Method*

*ASTM D2700*
*Motor Octane Number of Spark-Ignition Engine Fuel*
*Motor Octane Number, Motor Octane No., Knock Characteristics of Motor and Aviation Fuels by Motor Method*

*ASTM D2709*
*Water and Sediment in Middle Distillate Fuels by Centrifuge* 
*Water and Sediment in Middle Distillate Fuels by Centrifuge* 

*ASTM D2710*
*Bromine Index of Petroleum Hydrocarbons*
*Bromine Index*

*ASTM D2711*
*Demulsibility of Lubricating Oils*
*Demulsibility*

*ASTM D2766*
*Specific Heat of Liquids and Solids*
*Specific Heat of Liquids and Solids*

*ASTM D2782*
*Measurement of Extreme-Pressure Properties of Lubricating Fluids (Timken Method)* 
*Timken EP for Gear Oils*

*ASTM D2783*
*Measurement of Extreme-Pressure Properties of Lubricating Fluids (Four-Ball Method)* 
*Four Ball EP for Gear Oils*

*ASTM D2809*
*Cavitation Corrosion and Erosion-Corrosion Characteristics of Aluminum Pumps With  Engine Coolants*
*Cavitation, Pump Cavitation*

*ASTM D2878*
*Estimated Apparent Vapor Pressure and Molecular Weight*
*VP and Mol Weight*

*ASTM D2879*
*Vapor Pressure-Temperature Relationship and Initial Decomposition Temperature of Liquids by Isoteniscope*
*Vapor Pressure-Temperature Relationship and Initial Decomposition Temperature of Liquids by Isoteniscope, Determination of Pressure by Isoteniscope*

*ASTM D2880*
*Specification for Gas Turbine Fuel Oils*
*Specification for Gas Turbine Fuel Oils*

*ASTM D2882*
*Indicating the Wear Characteristics of Petroleum and Non-Petroleum Hydraulic Fluids in Constant Volume Vane Pump*
*Hydraulic Pump Test*

*ASTM D2887*
*Boiling Range Distribution of Petroleum Fractions by Gas Chromatography*
*Simulated Distillation (Fuels), Volatility by D2887 (Oils,Crude Oil)*

*ASTM D2889*
*Calculation of True Vapor Pressures of Petroleum Distillate Fuels*
*True Vapor Pressure*

*ASTM D2892*
*Distillation of Crude Petroleum*
*Crude Distillation*

*ASTM D2893*
*Oxidation Characteristics of EP Lubricating Oils*
*EP Oxidation*

*ASTM D2896*
*Base Number of Petroleum Products by Potentiometric Perchloric Acid Titration*
*TBN; Total Base No., Total Base Number*

*ASTM D2982*
*Detecting Glycol-Base Antifreeze in Used Lubricating Oils*
*Glycol in Oil*

*ASTM D2983*
*Method for Low-Temperature Viscosity of Lubricants Measured by Brookfield Viscometer /  Low-Temperature Viscosity of Lubricants Measured by Brookfield Viscometer*
*Brookfield Viscosity*

*ASTM D3120*
*Trace Quantities of Sulfur in Light Liquid Petroleum Hydrocarbons by Oxidative Microcoulometry*
*Sulfur, Sulfur Content by Coulometric Titration / Sulfur Content by Dohrmann*

*ASTM D3147*
*Testing Stop-Leak Additives for Engine Coolants*
*Coolant Stop Leak Test Machine*

*ASTM D3227*
*Mercaptan Sulfur in Distillate Fuels*
*Mercaptan Sulfur*

*ASTM D3228*
*Total Nitrogen in Lubricating Oils and Fuel Oils by Modified Kjeldahl Method*
*Kjeldahl Nitrogen*

*ASTM D3230*
*Salts in Crude Oil (Electrometric Method)* 
*Salts in Crude Oil*

*ASTM D3233*
*Measurement of Extreme Pressure Properties of Fluid Lubricants (Falex Pin and Vee Block Methods)*
*Measurement of Extreme Pressure Properties of Fluid Lubricants (Falex Pin and Vee Block Methods), Falex EP for Lubricating Oil* 

*ASTM D3235*
*Solvent Extractables in Petroleum Waxes*
*Solvent Extractibles from Wax*

*ASTM D3279*
*n-heptane Insolubles*
*Insolubles*

*ASTM D3306*
*Standard Specification for Glycol Base Engine Coolant for Automobile and Light-Duty Service* 
*Specification for Ethylene Glycol Base Engine Coolants*

*ASTM D3321*
*Use of the Refractometer for Field Test Determination of the Freezing Point of Aqueous Engine Coolants*
*Refractive Index Freezing Point,* 

*ASTM D3427*
*Air Release Properties of Petroleum Oils* 
*Gas Bubble Separation Time of Petroleum Oils*

*ASTM D3524*
*Diesel Fuel Diluent in Used Diesel Engine Oils by Gas Chromatography*
*Fuel Dilution (Diesel)*

*ASTM D3525*
*Gasoline Diluent in Used Gasoline Engine Oils by Gas Chromatography*
*Fuel Dilution (Gasolline)*

*ASTM D3527*
*Life Performance of Wheel Bearing Grease*
*Wheel Bearing Life*

*ASTM D3606*
*Determination of Benzene and Toluene in Finished Motor and Aviation Gasoline by Gas Chromatography*
*Benzene/Toluene*

*ASTM D3634*
*Trace Chloride Ion in Engine Coolants*
*Chloride: titration, Trace Chloride*

*ASTM D3699*
*Standard Specification for Kerosine*
*Kerosene  Specification* 

*ASTM D3829*
*Predicting the Borderline Pumping Temperature of Engine Oil*
*MRV 20 hr, Mini Rotary Viscosity by the 20hr cycle*

*ASTM D3944*
*Solidification Point of Petroleum Wax*
*Solidification Point of Petroleum Wax*

*ASTM D3945*
*Shear Stability of Polymer-Containing Fluids Using a Diesel Injector Nozzle (Discontinued 1998 [replaced by ASTM D6278]*
*Orbahn Shear*

*ASTM D4006*
*Water in Crude Oil by Distillation*
*Water in Crude Oil by Distillation*

*ASTM D4007*
*Water and Sediment in Crude Oil by the Centrifuge Method (Laboratory Procedure)*
*Water and Sediment in Crude Oil by the Centrifuge Method (Laboratory Procedure)*

*ASTM D4048*
*Copper Corrosion in Lubricating Grease*
*Grease Copper Corrosion*

*ASTM D4052*
*Density and Relative Density of Liquids by Digital Density Meter*
*Density*

*ASTM D4053*
*Benzene in Motor and Aviation Gasoline by Infrared Spectroscopy*
*Benzene in Motor and Aviation Gasoline by Infrared Spectroscopy, Benzene Content of Crude Oil*

*ASTM D4055*
*Pentane Insolubles by Membrane Filtration* 
*Pentane Insolubles by Membrane Filtration*

*ASTM D4172*
*Wear Preventive Characteristics of Lubricating Fluid (Four Ball Method)*
*Four Ball Wear Test, Four Ball Wear for Gear Oils*

*ASTM D4176*
*Free Water and Particulate Contamination of Distillate Fuels*
*Water and Sediment*

*ASTM D4294*
*Sulfur in Petroleum Products by Energy-Dispersive X-Ray Fluorescence Spectroscopy*
*Sulfur by X-Ray*

*ASTM D4310*
*Determination of the Sludging and Corrosion Tendencies of Inhibited Mineral Oils* 
*Determination of the Sludging and Corrosion Tendencies of Inhibited Mineral Oils* 

*ASTM D4340*
*Corrosion of Cast Aluminum Alloys in Engine Coolants under Heat-Rejecting Conditions*
*Corrosion of Cast Al @ Hot Surface*

*ASTM D4377*
*Water in Crude Oils by Potentiometric Karl Fischer Titration*
*Water in Crude oil by Karl Fisher*

*ASTM D4530*
*Determination of Carbon Residue (Micro Method)*
*Determination of Carbon Residue (Micro Method)*

*ASTM D4539*
*Filterability of Diesel Fuels by the Low Temperature Flow Test (LTFT) Method*
*Low Temperature Flow Test, Single Temp. or Full Range Temperatures,, Low Temperature Flow Test of Fuel Oil* 

*ASTM D4629*
*Trace Nitrogen in Liquid Petroleum Hydrocarbons by Syringe/Inlet Oxidative Combustion and Chemiluminescence Detection*
*Nitrogen by Chemiluminescence*

*ASTM D4682*
*Miscibility with Gasoline and Fluidity of Two-Stroke-Cycle Gasoline Engine Lubricants*
*Miscibility with Gasoline*

*ASTM D4683*
*Measuring Viscosity at High Shear Rate and High Temperature by Tapered Bearing Simulator*
*High Temp/High Shear, High Temperature/High Shear Viscosity*

*ASTM D4684*
*Determination of Yield Stress and Apparent Viscosity of Engine Oils at Low Temperature*
*MRV (TP1)[2-day test], MRV-TP1 Viscosity*

*ASTM D4737*
*Calculated Cetane Index by Four Variable Equation* 
*Calculated Cetane Index by Four Variable Equation* 

*ASTM D4739*
*Base Number Determination by Potentiometric Titration*
*TBN, Total Base Number; Total Base No.*

*ASTM D4740*
*Cleanliness and Compatibility of Residual Fuels by Spot Test*
*Spot Test, Stability and Compatibility of Residual Fuels by Spot Test*

*ASTM D4807*
*Sediment in Crude Oil by Membrane Filtration*
*Sediment in Crude Oil by Membrane Filtration*

*ASTM D4809*
*Heat of Combustion of Liquid Hydrocarbon Fuels by Bomb Calorimeter (Precision Method)*
*Heat of Combustion by Bomb Calorimeter*

*ASTM D4814*
*Standard Specification for Automotive Spark-Ignition Engine Fuel*
*Anti-Knock Index (R+M)/2 Octane Specification*

*ASTM D4815*
*Determination of MTBE, ETBE, TAME, DIPE, tertiary-Amyl Alcohol and C1 to C4 Alcohols in Gasoline by Gas Chromatography*
*Oxygenates in Fuel*

*ASTM D4929*
*Methods for Determination of Organic Chloride Content in Crude Oil* 
*Chlorine Content by Coulometric Titration*

*ASTM D4929*
*Test Method B covers the determination of organic chloride in the washed naphtha fraction of crude oil by oxidative combustion followed by microcoulometric titration*
*Test Method B, Chlorine Content by Oxidative Combustion*

*ASTM D4950*
*Standard Classification and Specification of Automotive Service Greases*
*Standard Classification and Specification of Automotive Service Greases*

*ASTM D4951*
*Determination of Additive Elements in Lubricating Oils by Inductively Coupled Plasma Atomic Emission Spectrometry* 
*Determination of Additive Elements in Lubricating Oils by ICP-AES* 

*ASTM D4952*
*Active Sulfure in Fuels and Solvents*
*Doctors Test*

*ASTM D4980*
*Standard Test Methods for Screening of pH in Waste*
*Standard Test Methods for Screening of pH in Waste*

*ASTM D5133*
*Low Temperature, Low Shear Rate Viscosity/Temperature Dependence of Lubricating Oils Using a Temperature Scanning Technique*
*Scanning Brookfield Viscosity*

*ASTM D5185*
*Determination of Additive Elements, Wear Metals, and Contaminants in Used Lubricating Oils and Determination of Selected Elements in Base Oils by Inductively Coupled Plasma Atomic Emission Spectrometry (ICP-AES)*
 *ICP - Additive Metals, Elemental Analysis by ICP-AES for Additive constituents, Elemental Analysis for Wear Metals*

*ASTM D5188*
*Vapor Liquid Ratio*
*Vapor Liquid Ratio*

*ASTM D5190*
*Vapor Pressure of Petroleum Products (Automatic Method)*
*Vapor Pressure*

*ASTM D5293*
*Apparent Viscosity of Engine Oils Between -5 and -30C Using the Cold-Cranking Simulator*
*Cold Crank Simulator, Cold Cranking Simulator Viscosity*

*ASTM D5307*
*Determination of Boiling Range Distribution of Crude Petroleum by Gas Chromatography*
*Boiling Range, Boiling Range Distribution  of Crude Petroleum by GC*

*ASTM D5442*
*Analysis of Petroleum Waxes by Gas  Chromatography*
*Analysis of Petroleum Waxes by GC,  Analysis of Petroleum Wax by Gas Chromatography (Carbon Number Distribution)*

*ASTM D5452*
*Particulate Contamination by Filtration*
*Particulate Contamination*

*ASTM D5762*
*Nitrogen in Petroleum and Petroleum Products by Boat-Inlet Chemiluminescence*
*Nitrogen in Petroleum and Petroleum Products by Boat-Inlet Chemiluminescence, Nitrogen by Chemoluminesence*

*ASTM D5800*
*Evaporation Loss of Lubricating Oils by the Noack Method*
*Noack Volatility, Evaporation Loss of Lubricating Oils by NOACK* 

*ASTM D5828*
*Compatibility of Supplemental Coolant Additives (SCAs) and Engine Coolant Concentrates*
*Compatability of Supplemental Coolant Additives (SCA) and Engine Coolant Concentrates*

*ASTM D6079*
*Lubricity of Diesel Fuel*
*HFRR*

*ASTM D6082*
*High Temperature Foaming Characteristics of Lubricating Oils*
*HiTemp Foam*

*ASTM D6107*
*Stop-Leak Additive for Engine Coolants Used in Light Duty Service*
*Stop Leak*

*ASTM D6184*
*Oil Separation from Lubricating Grease (Conical Sieve Method)*
*Oil Separation from Lubricating Grease (Conical Sieve Method)*

*ASTM D6278*
*Shear Stability of Polymer Containing Fluids Using a European Diesel Injector Apparatus*
*Shear Stability*

*ASTM D6304*
*Karl Fisher Water in Petroleum Products*
*KF Water*

*ASTM D6352*
*Boiling Range Distribution of Petroleum Distillates in Boiling Range from 174 to 700C by Gas Chromatography*
*Boiling Range*

*ASTM D6371*
*Cold Filter Plugging Point of Diesel and Heating Fuels*
*Cold Filter Plugging Point*

*ASTM D6375*
*Evaporation Loss of Lubricating Oils by Thermogravimetric Analyzer (TGA) Noack Method*
*Evaporation Loss of Lubricating Oils --  Noack Method*

*ASTM D6422*
*Water Tolerance of Gasoline-Alcohol Blends*
*Water Tolerance*

*ASTM D6448*
*Standard Specification for Industrial Burner Fuels from Used Lubricating Oils*
*Fuels from Used Lubricating Oils*

*ASTM D6470*
*Salt in Crude Oils (Potentiometric Method)* 
*Salt in Crude Oils (Potentiometric Method)* 

*ASTM D6560*
*Determination of Asphaltenes (Heptane Insolubles) in Crude Petroleum and Petroleum Products*
*Asphaltenes* 

*ASTM D6584*
*Determination of Free and Total Glycerine in B-100 Biodiesel Methyl Esters by Gas Chromatography*
*Free and Total Glycerine, Determination of Free and Total Glycerine in B-100 Biodiesel by GC*

*ASTM D6616*
*Measuring Viscosity at High Shear Rate by Tapered Bearing Simulator Viscometer At 100C*
*High Temperature/ High Shear Viscosity at 100C*

*ASTM D6751*
*Standard Specification for Biodiesel Fuel (B100) Blend Stock for Middle Distillate Fuels* 
*Biodiesel Fuel (B100) Blend Stock for Distillate Fuels, Biodiesel Fuel Blend Stock for Distillate Fuels  (B100)* 

*ASTM D6756*
*Red Dye Content by Spectrophotometer*
*Red Dye Content*

*ASTM E168*
*Standard Practices for General Techniques of Infrared Quantitative Analysis*
*FTIR - Reference*

*ASTM E 202*
*Analysis of Ethylene Glycols and Propylene Glycols*
*GC/MS Glycols, Determiantion of Glycol Purity*

*ASTM E 659*
*Autoignition Temperature of Liquid Chemicals*
*Autoignition Temperature of Liquid Chemicals*

*ASTM E1064*
*Water in Organic Liquids by Coulometric Karl Fischer Titration*
*KF Water, Determination of water by Coulometric Karl Fisher*

*ASTM E1148 * 
*Measurements of Aqueous Solubility*
*Measurements of Aqueous Solubility*

*ASTM E1687*
*Determining Carcinogenic Potential of Virgin Base Oils in Metalworking Fluids*
*Determining Carcinogenic Potential of Virgin Base Oils in Metalworking Fluids*

*ASTM E1719*
*Vapor Pressure of Liquids by Ebulliometry*
*Vapor Pressure*

*ASTM ES  15*
*Vapor Pressure of Petroleum Products (Mini-Method) ]Discontinued in 1992, Replaced by ASTM D5191]*
*Vapor Pressure*

*ASTM PS 121*
*WITHDRAWN STANDARD: PS121-99 Provisional Specification for Biodiesel Fuel (B100) Blend Stock for Distillate Fuels*
*Biodiesel Specs*






















































































































See More: ASTM International

----------


## lakhs1991

Can anybody provide ASTM D156

----------


## piratininga

see here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Thanks a lot piratininga!

----------


## rosscruz08

hello. is there anybody who has a copy of ASTM D5452? thanks.

----------


## piratininga

see here!
Updated files Vol 1 -23 (45 total)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## piratininga

see here!
Updated files Vol 1 -23 (45 total)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rosscruz08

> see here!
> Updated files Vol 1 -23 (45 total)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thank you.

----------


## Pop Alexandra

> see here!
> Updated files Vol 1 -23 (45 total)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks for sharing.
Really useful volumes that I shall reference a lot.
________________________________________
Alexandra from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gs153

Please share 
ASTM D7843-21 Std Test Method for Measurement of Lubricant Generated Insoluble Color Bodies in In-Service Turbine Oils using Membrane ***** Colorimetry

ASTM D4378-20 Standard Practice for In-Service Monitoring of Mineral Turbine Oils for Steam, Gas, and Combined Cycle Turbines.

thanks & regards

----------


## jmseor

Here you are:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## gs153

Many thanks for the help, jmseor.

----------

